# Sparkling clean roof



## IanA

Having had the MH for over a year, this is the first opportunity I have had to clean the roof - and what a mess there was - green cruddy gutters, black stuff over all the rest, no wonder I have black streaks down the side. Next week I'll probably give the sides a good clean off with black streak cleaner and wash it all off as I ran out of daylight today.


----------



## brillopad

Best to keep on top of it,its easy next time.

Dennis


----------



## 1302

Cleanliness is next to Godliness 









This is ours on our Portugal trip - snapped from the balcony of friends Villa

Someone will come along in a moment to tell you that cleaning it is a waste of time


----------



## jedi

1302 said:


> This is ours on our Portugal trip - snapped from the balcony of friends Vill


This is very impressive  .

In my humble opinion definitely not a waste of time. What do you use? I find the aluminium section of my roof fairly easy to clean but the plastic hump on the front is a nightmare. (probably let the algae get too much of a hold  )

All ideas for cleaning and keeping clean appreciated. I will have some time in a week or two to give the van some TLC.

Jed


----------



## Bill_H

Ran out of daylight?
that's where you're going wrong, you should be cleaning it with soap and water.


----------



## drcotts

I use" muck off" sprayed on and them brushed in with a car wash brush to loosen the dirt. then power washed off but avoiding vents and skylights
Phill


----------



## tony49

cOULDN'T RESIST Sharing a piccie of my Fendt K500 (same as Hobby Van Exclusive L) roof post autoglyming - no-one here at all interested !!!


----------



## aldra

Not a bad job tony49 and 1302

But my roof :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## wilse

tony49 said:


> cOULDN'T RESIST Sharing a piccie of my Fendt K500 (same as Hobby Van Exclusive L) roof post autoglyming - no-one here at all interested !!!


What's with the bin lid on the roof?


----------



## 96299

After washing your vehicle, try using a product caller 'Lucas slick mist'. Its a speed wax intense gloss enhancer and gives you a true showroom finish. I have done the van once and my car twice with it and I'm astonished at the results. I have just ordered two more bottles, it's that good.

Steve


----------



## prog54

Those roofs look very impresive.
I have managed to get all the dirt and green stuff off mine, took two days, but can't figure out how to get enough pressure on the surface to get the black bits off and then a decent layer of polish on it without actually getting on the roof which I think is a no-no.
What do you guys do to reach all parts of the roof?
cheers 
Terry


----------



## 96299

prog54 said:


> Those roofs look very impresive.
> I have managed to get all the dirt and green stuff off mine, took two days, but can't figure out how to get enough pressure on the surface to get the black bits off and then a decent layer of polish on it without actually getting on the roof which I think is a no-no.
> What do you guys do to reach all parts of the roof?
> cheers
> Terry


Well I do get up on ours, safe as houses. 

Steve


----------



## tony49

I wrapped rags round the sides and rungs of a ladder at the right height and leant it against the side of the motorhome - I could just reach all parts of the roof - I was considering wrapping a scaffolding board up in carpet and spanning the roof on the roof rails but it was not necessary.

I don't know if motorhome roofs are designed to take c 200lbs deadweight ???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My chassis is as clean as you roofs. 8) 

Dave p


----------



## aldra

Show off Davep

So would mine be if I knew what a chassis is 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## raynipper

My roof was covered in Owl poop and pellets until I washed it last week. Annual clean before the MOT.

Ray.


----------



## Baron1

Morning All,
Has anyone heard of a product called "Greased Lightning - Showroom Shine"?
If so, is it any good?
I was watching one of those TV demonstration thingys in a shop in the week and this stuff looked so amazing I almost got SWMBO to buy me some!!
The product looks too good to be true, so it probably is.....?
Mel.


----------



## JockandRita

Chigman said:


> Well I do get up on ours, safe as houses.


And I do too............on ours, not Steve's. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## garfield85

I have to clean the roof of mine... Maybe... I am not sure it is not a waste of time...


----------



## Scattycat

Oh how sad.

I'd rather spend the week-ends using the van rather than worrying about the roof being spotless.

It reminds me of a story my brother told me regarding an uncle of mine who many years ago as part of the deal when he sold an old Bedford van was to give it a lick of paint.

When my brother asked why he hadn't painted the roof my uncle's response was that the buyer was short and would never notice.


----------



## locovan

http://www.a1motorstores.co.uk/cata...m-shine-with-2-microfibre-cloths-1-litre-r002

Mel it looks good love the shine


----------



## Spacerunner

A layer of dirt is a layer of protection.

Last time I gave my moho roof a good bougying it started to leak next time it rained  

Now it just gets a tickle with an extending brush thingy.


----------



## Arrachogaidh

Sounds impressive Chigman.

What is best for getting rid of very stubborn black particles on skylights?


----------



## JockandRita

I've never had a problem with cleaning all aspects of the MH.

It's all part of general maintenance, and helps to highlight and identify any problems as they arise. 
Also, with a clean roof, water is more likely to disperse and drain off quicker, rather than remain in situ, building up a layer of algea.  

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I clean the roof once a year. It is always algaefied and has a sooty residue from neighbours wood burner.
Did it this week with a dilution of tfr. Now I have learned to drive mh onto levellers so that the front is higher than the rear, any rainwater runs off the rear hoping that algae build up is reduced.
All clean and sparkling for daughters hols next week

Mh should be a slave to me not the other way round.

Dave p


----------



## aikidomo

I spent a whole week cleaning the roof and the rest, it looked really plush,I even cleaned all the channels with a tooth brush.
Finished off with good old Fenwicks and Bobby Dazler.
First time out had no option but to park under a tree the pigeons took care of the rest, what a blxxdy mess honest.
I have a long brush a good grime remover and plenty of the old elbow grease.
You might find that on the Roof light removing the oribble black sports with a bristle brush and a small dab of tooth paste, works for me.
Clive.


----------

